# She will be put to sleep if I can't rehome today-bull mastiff x



## bekka1986

I know it sounds awfull but i can't trust her anymore. On monday night she attacked my neighbours dog and as I have two young boys I cant have her round them. I have an appointment to get her put down but thought I would try here first. If you have experience with larger breeds and think you can give her a home please contact me. She has never bitten a human and this was the first time in the two years we have had her that she has attacked another dog. 07535254096


----------



## lizward

Attacking another dog does not mean she will ever attack a human. I have two golden retrievers that gave me a criminal record after they attacked another dog, they have never been any trouble at all with humans. It is a totally different thing. You are probably over-reacting, why not give it a few days and see how you feel then?

Liz


----------



## bekka1986

I understand that but i saw her attacking the lab and the lab was helpless all i could imagine was my two year old being the lab, if she was to attack him how could I ever live with myself? As far as Im concerned im doing the right thing, however I would much rather her go to a home than be put down but i am not prepared to have her in my house anymore and all the rescue places are full.


----------



## flufffluff39

bekka1986 said:


> I understand that but i saw her attacking the lab and the lab was helpless all i could imagine was my two year old being the lab, if she was to attack him how could I ever live with myself? As far as Im concerned im doing the right thing, however I would much rather her go to a home than be put down but i am not prepared to have her in my house anymore and all the rescue places are full.


I understand that you are frightened. Have you tried any mastiff rescues?? There should be some listed on the internet!!!


----------



## basi

Try the breed rescues also


----------



## Guest

Cant you take her to a rescue or breed rescue rather than have her PTS?? It seems extreme to have her pts based on one incident! 
Not knowing the circumstances around the attack we cant really comment on whether it was provoked, unprovoked, had triggers...many things can trigger such attacks..but a rescue can properly assess her and find a suitable home for her


Mastiff rescue: 
Mastiff Welfare
Thelma Green, Carmarthen, Dyfed. Tel: 01267 253515
Keith & Maureen Taylor, Hartlebury, Worcs. Tel: 01299 250530


----------



## basi

flufffluff39 said:


> I understand that you are frightened. Have you tried any mastiff rescues?? There should be some listed on the internet!!!


whoops already suggested!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Its very sad that you are in this situation and I don't envy you at all. She's your dog, you saw her attacking the other dog, obviously you fear for your children so I suspect you are reacting out of fear. It would be very sad if she was to be put down. A lot of people on here have dog aggressive dogs, so they will be better to advise you and may even give her a home. Maybe give it a least a week to find her a new home.


----------



## bekka1986

nobody has space they all want to put me on a waiting list but at the moment I have her in the kitchen as its the only room with a lock on it and its no life for her and I dont know how long i can keep her in there for, my partner works 9-5 so I cant take her on a walk as there were two grown men trying to get her off the lab and she wasn't shiftng so if she was to attack another dog when we were out I couldnt stop her.


----------



## DKDREAM

i think their is only you who can make the choice, You know how aggressive she is we don't I agree with you in the fact that she is powerful and if she did it again you couldn't control her.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

bekka1986 said:


> nobody has space they all want to put me on a waiting list but at the moment I have her in the kitchen as its the only room with a lock on it and its no life for her and I dont know how long i can keep her in there for, my partner works 9-5 so I cant take her on a walk as there were two grown men trying to get her off the lab and she wasn't shiftng so if she was to attack another dog when we were out I couldnt stop her.


maybe get a muzzle to put on her and a halti headcollar? it means it prevents other dogs getting harmed and you can control her head rather than her body, which will be easier to control.


----------



## bekka1986

in reply to how the attack came about, we were having a barbecue at our neighburs and had been there a couple of hours without the dog, we don't like to leave her too long so my partner went round to get her. he brought her in on her lead and both the neighbours dogs came to sniff her, they have played perfectly fine before. The older dog was about a metre away and she barked, then our dog just leapt at her, at first sh ebit her on the scruff of the neck then when my partner got her off she bit her on the dogs ear and peirced it right threw in two different places.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

bekka1986 said:


> in reply to how the attack came about, we were having a barbecue at our neighburs and had been there a couple of hours without the dog, we don't like to leave her too long so my partner went round to get her. he brought her in on her lead and both the neighbours dogs came to sniff her, they have played perfectly fine before. The older dog was about a metre away and she barked, then our dog just leapt at her, at first sh ebit her on the scruff of the neck then when my partner got her off she bit her on the dogs ear and peirced it right threw in two different places.


how old is she? has she ever shown signs of aggression before?


----------



## bekka1986

she is about 6, we rescued her off a couple who couldn't look after her anymore because he had just been diagnosed with ms. they told us that she had never been aggressive apart from once when someone broke into there house and when he escaped over the fence they saw he had been bleeding however they wernt sure if the dog caused this.
we took her out for a walk a few months ago and a terrier came running up to her and bit her on the leg but all our dog did was to stand over it and hold it there in her mouth but there was no blood and no teeth marks so she didnt bite it. she attacks the window if someone comes past but that is it.


----------



## bekka1986

the dog she attacked was alos a bitch if that makes any difference?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

is she entire? when was her last season? was the other dog in season?

when bitches are in season, they can fight to the death.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Maybe post something on this forum:

The Bullmastiff :: Index

You could ask if someone could temporarily foster her until you find a new suitable home for her?


----------



## bekka1986

she hasn't been spade however ther last season was only 3 months ago and the other bitch is 14- im not sure wheter or not she has been done but i dnt know if it matters when they are that old? 
i am going to post a message on that link you gave me thnx


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Bitches of certain breeds will fight to the death regardless of seasons ect. It sounds like you've made up your mind. Two of our dogs had a fight at the beginning of the year - newfoundlands - and it took six people to get them apart and hold them apart. Bronson had a torn ear and a bloody nose and Barney had a badly cut eye. Honestly, the thought of them harming a human didnt cross my mind and it never will unless they show aggression to humans. It wasn't an unprovoked attack, she didn't maul the dog by the sounds of it. Like someone else said, a Halti and a muzzle would prevent any accidents happening again. I fail to see where your children are at risk - dog aggressiveness and people aggressiveness are completely different. Good luck in whatever you choose to do and i hope for the dogs sake you find someone to take her x


----------



## tiddlypup

try here
CANE CORSO UK & MOLOSSER RESCUE FORUM


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Bitches of certain breeds will fight to the death regardless of seasons ect. It sounds like you've made up your mind. Two of our dogs had a fight at the beginning of the year - newfoundlands - and it took six people to get them apart and hold them apart. Bronson had a torn ear and a bloody nose and Barney had a badly cut eye. Honestly, the thought of them harming a human didnt cross my mind and it never will unless they show aggression to humans. It wasn't an unprovoked attack, she didn't maul the dog by the sounds of it. Like someone else said, a Halti and a muzzle would prevent any accidents happening again. I fail to see where your children are at risk - dog aggressiveness and people aggressiveness are completely different. Good luck in whatever you choose to do and i hope for the dogs sake you find someone to take her x


I agree with this. Dog aggression and human aggression is different. Get a muzzle and a halti so you can hold her. She sounds like she only bit the other dog's ear. I would put off putting her to sleep and concentrate on trying to get her under control. Have you seen how she reacts around other dogs since the incident?


----------



## bekka1986

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I agree with this. Dog aggression and human aggression is different. Get a muzzle and a halti so you can hold her. She sounds like she only bit the other dog's ear. I would put off putting her to sleep and concentrate on trying to get her under control. Have you seen how she reacts around other dogs since the incident?


no I havn't had the bottle to take her out anywhere. And as for what the previous woman said about "unless she shows agression to humans" you would be willing to take that chance? everyday I read about people being mauled by dogs and I alwys ask myself the same question "how?" why didn't the owners see it coming? I refuse to be one of those people.
As for "i have already made up my mind", i wouldn't have bothered coming on here if I had.
Unfortunatley I have now talked to a blue cross behavourial expert who advises having her put to sleep, he says he could take her but it would be a life in kennels as nobody would ever take her. Dogs trust also say the same.


----------



## cleancage

It sad that she has to be pts, and I am not getting at you, because I was not there at the time of the attack.

I also don't know if what I am about to suggest is a viable solution and you have probably thought this through anyway; But have you thought of a kennel and run in the garden. Some of the garden centres, and kennel specialists do very secure kennels and runs, and then let your husband walk her. It would keep her away from your children, out of the kitchen, and alive.

Many blessings to you at this very difficult time.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

bekka1986 said:


> no I havn't had the bottle to take her out anywhere. And as for what the previous woman said about "unless she shows agression to humans" you would be willing to take that chance? everyday I read about people being mauled by dogs and I alwys ask myself the same question "how?" why didn't the owners see it coming? I refuse to be one of those people.
> As for "i have already made up my mind", i wouldn't have bothered coming on here if I had.
> Unfortunatley I have now talked to a blue cross behavourial expert who advises having her put to sleep, he says he could take her but it would be a life in kennels as nobody would ever take her. Dogs trust also say the same.


thats the problem with the media, it increases hysteria. Dog aggression is not like human aggression. People on here have dog aggressive dogs, and they never ever bite a human. It's different.

how much is this dog walked? how much exercise and stimulation is she given?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

bekka1986 said:


> no I havn't had the bottle to take her out anywhere. And as for what the previous woman said about "unless she shows agression to humans" you would be willing to take that chance? everyday I read about people being mauled by dogs and I alwys ask myself the same question "how?" why didn't the owners see it coming? I refuse to be one of those people.
> As for "i have already made up my mind", i wouldn't have bothered coming on here if I had.
> Unfortunatley I have now talked to a blue cross behavourial expert who advises having her put to sleep, he says he could take her but it would be a life in kennels as nobody would ever take her. Dogs trust also say the same.


All dogs are unpredictable, you buy/adopt a dog knowing that they are unpredictable, that you can never fully 100% trust them. If you don't have the 'bottle' to take the dog out then how do you ever expect her to get over her issues, if there is actually any issues there? You take the chance of your dog showing aggession to humans the minute you are her owner - there is no higher risk of her doing so simply because she had a fight with another dog . People being mauled by dogs has nothing to do with dogs not liking each other. This is the first time in two years your dog has ever exhibited this kind of behaviour. When you take on a dog, you take it on through the good and the bad. You have clearly already made up your mind to have her pts or rehome her - you don't seem to want to keep her. Personally, i would talk to another behaviourist because any i have never met a behaviourist who says a dog who has attacked one dog (provoked) in 6 years should be pts. I'm not getting at you, i understand it must be hard but i still think you are completely over reacting. You haven't even given her a chance yet.


----------



## bekka1986

I have looked after her 100% properley she is given at least an hours walk everyday without fail morning and evening, i understand what your saying about the kennel outside but we got a dog to be family pet and I dnt see how having her outside makes her part of the family? You may all think im being selfish but I really have not slept thinking about it, the last thing I wanted to do was put her down but when you have the vet, blue cross and dogs trust advising it what am i supposed to think? We didn't get her to be a "hard" dog or to make ourselves "look cool" we are a hardworking young family and even though you make think its sill y , im scared of her now, I know all dogs can be unpredictible but I guess until I saw it with my own eyes i didn't realise how vicous it looked, and it wasn't provoked i dnt think, all the other dog did was bark from a metre away? I have however postponed the appointment for a week just to give me more time to try and find a rehoming centre for her.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

bekka1986 said:


> I have looked after her 100% properley she is given at least an hours walk everyday without fail morning and evening, i understand what your saying about the kennel outside but we got a dog to be family pet and I dnt see how having her outside makes her part of the family? You may all think im being selfish but I really have not slept thinking about it, the last thing I wanted to do was put her down but when you have the vet, blue cross and dogs trust advising it what am i supposed to think? We didn't get her to be a "hard" dog or to make ourselves "look cool" we are a hardworking young family and even though you make think its sill y , im scared of her now, I know all dogs can be unpredictible but I guess until I saw it with my own eyes i didn't realise how vicous it looked, and it wasn't provoked i dnt think, all the other dog did was bark from a metre away? I have however postponed the appointment for a week just to give me more time to try and find a rehoming centre for her.


I don't think a dog is really suited to your family by the sounds of it, all dogs can have issues, especially with other dogs. Lots of dogs sleep outside and are part of the family. It would mean a temporary place she could be kept until you regained your confidence in her. I don't think your being selfish - just very irrational. I genuinely don't know why you were told that - you can have my vets number, behaviourist, dogs trust centre and they will tell you different. She doesn't sound like a hard dog at all and i don't think thats why you have her. Dog aggressive dogs aren't just owned by 'hard' people, the majority are owned by good, decent people who work hard and are responsible for their pet. All dog fights or tiffs look vicious whether its between yorkies or st.bernards. A dog barking at another dog is enough to provoke something - thats how our two newfoundlands had their big fight, Bronson barked at Barney when he walked in the room and all hell broke loose. I personally think you should get down to pets at home, buy a muzzle and a halti and get her out for a walk, if your too frightened to do so get your OH to do it. She will be perfectly controlled and even if she does show any signs of aggression she won't be able to hurt any other dog. I'd also get her to training or behaviour classes. I own a dog who doesn't love every dog who crosses his path - he's the perfect family dog. x


----------



## ad_1980

not being funny or out of order here, but have you ever thought of seein a behaviourist to help you deal with your dog and other dogs?

if it was me i wouldn't give up too quickly. but that's my opinion. I understand you are in shock re the situation.

another option instead of puttin her to sleep would be to put her in a rescue.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

That is good that you have postponed her being PTS, however I would suggest trying to find someone to foster her. Because atm, you are not confident enough to take her out, this wont help her get over her dog aggression and it isnt fair her being locked away form your family in the kitchen.

Also with you being fearful of her, it probably isnt sending her the right messages.

Im not having a go at you, im trying to help you resolve the situation as I believe there is probably alot of angst in your family right now.

Can any of your family/friends take her in?


----------



## lizward

bekka1986 said:


> in reply to how the attack came about, we were having a barbecue at our neighburs and had been there a couple of hours without the dog, we don't like to leave her too long so my partner went round to get her. he brought her in on her lead and both the neighbours dogs came to sniff her, they have played perfectly fine before. The older dog was about a metre away and she barked, then our dog just leapt at her, at first sh ebit her on the scruff of the neck then when my partner got her off she bit her on the dogs ear and peirced it right threw in two different places.


But this is dog aggressive behaviour and has no relevance at all to what happens with people. One of my dogs is exactly the same. She just has to be walked with a halti and not let off the lead, that's all.

Liz


----------



## Natik

I would suggest training classes/behaviorist, they will explain to u that dog to dog aggression has nothing to do with dog to human aggression and will have a look at her triggers and what can be done.

I would also suggest a halti, it would allow u to walk her and have proper control over her. She wouldnt be able to charge another dog with the halti and it would give u more confidence walking her and controlling her.

Its good u have postponed the appointment and i hope that rescues will be able to help u to rehome her if ur family and urself are too fearfull to deal with her behaviour.


----------



## momentofmadness

I understand your dilema.. And understand your fear for your children... I had a dobie that started to have issues and I ended up very badly bitten trying to split her up..

I did everything I could to prevent the issues from arising but animals do have minds of their own..

I am not sure I agree with the dog being PTS, Because i am not in your shoes. 
But I do think If I hadn't of found a fantastic home for my dog then That probably would have been my option... (It took me over 8months I think)..

I couldn't stand the thought of her going to a rescue and being penned up.. Not knowing how long she would be there.. Sometimes it may sound cruel i think.. Would I enjoy being couped up in a small run... For the rest of my life?
When i was used to all the freedom I needed.....

I hope you get the help you need.. mastifs are very big dogs, and I wouldn't like to have to drag one of another dog.. 

Not everybody gets a dog and then finds it has issues has the time energy and confidence to sort the situ... Good luck hun...xxx


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

If you don't think you would have the time, energy or confidence to deal with a dog with issues then you shouldn't get a dog - simple. I called Ballymena dogs trust (nearest one thats open) and pretended i was in the situation instead - the woman i spoke to has mastiffs and rottweilers. She said if this is the first time in six years this has happened and she has never shown any human aggression then she highly doubts the dog is a worry to the children. Also, she said the dog might not even be dog aggressive, if you haven't took her on a walk or anywhere near other dogs yet, then you don't really know. It could more than likely be a one off situation. She also asked if it was hot? She advised against putting her to sleep and i have to say i agree with her. If you really don't want to keep her then i would rehome her either through a rescue or privately. If you do so, i wouldn't advise you get another dog again - something the woman at dogs trust also said to me. x


----------



## momentofmadness

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> If you don't think you would have the time, energy or confidence to deal with a dog with issues then you shouldn't get a dog - simple.


Is that right????

So should I have not had the dobie and my weims?? When I had probs should I have thought.. F***... I just shouldn't have any dogs.. cause Im not dedicated enough...

There are lots of people who have dogs and find themselves in sticky situ's it may be that type of dog is just not for them! And they will suit another type just fine..

OP I understand your concern..... Dogs are animals can't tell us there thoughts or what they are about to do... We can only learn from watching there behaviour.... 
All the best. xxx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> If you don't think you would have the time, energy or confidence to deal with a dog with issues then you shouldn't get a dog - simple.


well, you don't know this until you have the dog and its too late. Rescues are full and will not take on new dogs until you have waited on a long waiting list. Cos of the recession, people aren't looking for dogs these days, so its hard to rehome privately too. It must seem like an impossibility to rehome your dog when you are in a difficult situation.


----------



## bekka1986

momentofmadness said:


> I understand your dilema.. And understand your fear for your children... I had a dobie that started to have issues and I ended up very badly bitten trying to split her up..
> 
> I did everything I could to prevent the issues from arising but animals do have minds of their own..
> 
> I am not sure I agree with the dog being PTS, Because i am not in your shoes.
> But I do think If I hadn't of found a fantastic home for my dog then That probably would have been my option... (It took me over 8months I think)..
> 
> I couldn't stand the thought of her going to a rescue and being penned up.. Not knowing how long she would be there.. Sometimes it may sound cruel i think.. Would I enjoy being couped up in a small run... For the rest of my life?
> When i was used to all the freedom I needed.....
> 
> I hope you get the help you need.. mastifs are very big dogs, and I wouldn't like to have to drag one of another dog..
> 
> Not everybody gets a dog and then finds it has issues has the time energy and confidence to sort the situ... Good luck hun...xxx


Thankyou this is what i mean I really do not want to put her down and I will wait and see if i can find anywhere, the behavourial expert I talked to at blue cross also said this could be a one off and he said that I had to put my instincts as a mother before those of a dog owner which I totally agree with, the only reason he advised putting her down was because he said if the blue cross took her in she would stay in a kennel for the rest of her life because anyone who wants to adopt a dog want one they can take out, let off the lead take round to friends houses etc and he feels as soon as they were to tell a prospective dog owner about this they would go for the cute spaniel in the kennel next door. The vet said more or less the same thing she also said there are a lot of dogs wanting new homes and she doesn't believe our dog would get one thanks for your support it means a lot that someone understands xx


----------



## bekka1986

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> If you don't think you would have the time, energy or confidence to deal with a dog with issues then you shouldn't get a dog - simple. I called Ballymena dogs trust (nearest one thats open) and pretended i was in the situation instead - the woman i spoke to has mastiffs and rottweilers. She said if this is the first time in six years this has happened and she has never shown any human aggression then she highly doubts the dog is a worry to the children. Also, she said the dog might not even be dog aggressive, if you haven't took her on a walk or anywhere near other dogs yet, then you don't really know. It could more than likely be a one off situation. She also asked if it was hot? She advised against putting her to sleep and i have to say i agree with her. If you really don't want to keep her then i would rehome her either through a rescue or privately. If you do so, i wouldn't advise you get another dog again - something the woman at dogs trust also said to me. x


You make it out like you know everything about me when you know nothing. I don't know what happened before we got her so as far as I know there has been this before. Before I had my first son me and my partner fostered dogs whilst they were waiting to go to forever homes and we never had any issues, I was brought up with 5 dogs so I would never do anything like this on the spur of the moment.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Bekka, have you seen my post?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Nope sorry i'll bow out now. If you buy a dog then your in it for the long haul and if you don't think you can be in it for the long haul for whatever reason, don't buy a dog. If it comes down to it and you really don't think you can cope with that dog then look for the best possible home - don't just put it to sleep. I know what you have told me, i have based everything on what you have written on this thread - i assumed nothing at all. I won't pretend i understand because simply i don't. Rescues are full to the brim because people bought a dog then decided they couldn't cope, or the dog wasn't for them - i dread to think how many dogs are pts each week because someone couldn't cope. Maybe if they had thought about that before they bought that dog situations would be different. ANY dog can have issues - what if the next dog someone gets has issues too? Yet another dog passed along or pts (not aimed at OP, just in general). bekka1986 - i wish you the best of luck and hope everything works out the best for both your family and your dog x


----------



## momentofmadness

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Nope sorry i'll bow out now. If you buy a dog then your in it for the long haul and if you don't think you can be in it for the long haul for whatever reason, don't buy a dog. If it comes down to it and you really don't think you can cope with that dog then look for the best possible home - don't just put it to sleep. I know what you have told me, i have based everything on what you have written on this thread - i assumed nothing at all. I won't pretend i understand because simply i don't. Rescues are full to the brim because people bought a dog then decided they couldn't cope, or the dog wasn't for them - i dread to think how many dogs are pts each week because someone couldn't cope. Maybe if they had thought about that before they bought that dog situations would be different. ANY dog can have issues - what if the next dog someone gets has issues too? Yet another dog passed along or pts (not aimed at OP, just in general). bekka1986 - i wish you the best of luck and hope everything works out the best for both your family and your dog x


Not everything is so black and white. Circumstances change.. etc.. I have rehomed a dog due to issues.. I know I am a very good dog owner, love my dogs and other pets dearly.. My dogs are well trained, get on with everybody and everything.. But seriously if something change that made me have bad thoughts.. Then I would have to deal with it..


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

momentofmadness said:


> Not everything is so black and white. Circumstances change.. etc.. I have rehomed a dog due to issues.. I know I am a very good dog owner, love my dogs and other pets dearly.. My dogs are well trained, get on with everybody and everything.. But seriously if something change that made me have bad thoughts.. Then I would have to deal with it..


Completely understand. It is only my opinion and no one has to agree with it - i hope you don't think i was questioning your love and care for your dogs, you ovbiously love your animals very much (same with the OP) or else you wouldnt be on here. Apologies for any offence caused.


----------



## momentofmadness

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Completely understand. It is only my opinion and no one has to agree with it - i hope you don't think i was questioning your love and care for your dogs, you ovbiously love your animals very much (same with the OP) or else you wouldnt be on here. Apologies for any offence caused.


No worries I am sat in the wrong side of the bed today and am not in a great mood.. lol worked all night and my kids were dropped off early and I have had them and there mates running in all day..

Ready to put the kids up for rehoming.. They answer back and eat me out of house and home.. Any offers?? lol


----------



## flufffluff39

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> If you don't think you would have the time, energy or confidence to deal with a dog with issues then you shouldn't get a dog - simple. I called Ballymena dogs trust (nearest one thats open) and pretended i was in the situation instead - the woman i spoke to has mastiffs and rottweilers. She said if this is the first time in six years this has happened and she has never shown any human aggression then she highly doubts the dog is a worry to the children. Also, she said the dog might not even be dog aggressive, if you haven't took her on a walk or anywhere near other dogs yet, then you don't really know. It could more than likely be a one off situation. She also asked if it was hot? She advised against putting her to sleep and i have to say i agree with her. If you really don't want to keep her then i would rehome her either through a rescue or privately. If you do so, i wouldn't advise you get another dog again - something the woman at dogs trust also said to me. x


I would agree with rehoming her but with a person who has or has had mastiffs and understands them. Don't give her to anyone who just fancies her!!! Or as I suggested a mastiff rescue who can access her for rehoming would be a much better option


----------



## momentofmadness

flufffluff39 said:


> I would agree with rehoming her but with a person who has or has had mastiffs and understands them. Don't give her to anyone who just fancies her!!! Or as I suggested a mastiff rescue who can access her for rehoming would be a much better option


I interviewed hundreds of what I would call.. N*** looking at mine, Wanted her as she was a dobie or to breed with...I didn't feel I could trust her to a rescue and stuck with her till the right home found her.. Im still in touch with her and her new sister and daddy 2 years on..

Something will turn up..


----------



## flufffluff39

momentofmadness said:


> I interviewed hundreds of what I would call.. N*** looking at mine, Wanted her as she was a dobie or to breed with...I didn't feel I could trust her to a rescue and stuck with her till the right home found her.. Im still in touch with her and her new sister and daddy 2 years on..
> 
> Something will turn up..


Well done you :thumbup:


----------



## bekka1986

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> That is good that you have postponed her being PTS, however I would suggest trying to find someone to foster her. Because atm, you are not confident enough to take her out, this wont help her get over her dog aggression and it isnt fair her being locked away form your family in the kitchen.
> 
> Also with you being fearful of her, it probably isnt sending her the right messages.
> 
> Im not having a go at you, im trying to help you resolve the situation as I believe there is probably alot of angst in your family right now.
> 
> Can any of your family/friends take her in?


I don't have any famil and the ony friends I have also have children, It would appear I could have found somewhere fingers crossed, as I have said before i don't want to put her down so I have rang some other rescues further afield and told them i would pay the first months kenneling whilst still trying to find he a home my end.


----------



## momentofmadness

bekka1986 said:


> I don't have any famil and the ony friends I have also have children, It would appear I could have found somewhere fingers crossed, as I have said before i don't want to put her down so I have rang some other rescues further afield and told them i would pay the first months kenneling whilst still trying to find he a home my end.


My fingers are crossed for you.. xxx
And to pay for the first months kenneling is a very fair offer...


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

bekka1986 said:


> I don't have any famil and the ony friends I have also have children, It would appear I could have found somewhere fingers crossed, as I have said before i don't want to put her down so I have rang some other rescues further afield and told them i would pay the first months kenneling whilst still trying to find he a home my end.


Oh thats good news. Well done.


----------



## bekka1986

just to let you all know my partner has returened home from work and read all your posts, he took her straight to the vets and we have a muzzle for her that apparently she can wear most of the time, we will take it off her when the kids are in bed and at night time when she will be locked in the kitchen so there is no chance of her being with the kids without it on!!! im so happy thanks for all your advice!


----------



## momentofmadness

bekka1986 said:


> just to let you all know my partner has returened home from work and read all your posts, he took her straight to the vets and we have a muzzle for her that apparently she can wear most of the time, we will take it off her when the kids are in bed and at night time when she will be locked in the kitchen so there is no chance of her being with the kids without it on!!! im so happy thanks for all your advice!


This is fantastic news.. I used a combination of a muzzle and crate with the dobie.. we got by.. I had more than one dog and it was one of my dogs she had an issue with so I couldn't go on like that.. but your situation is totally different....

I think we now deserve some pics of the beast in question.. LOL


----------



## bekka1986

there she is lol


----------



## bekka1986

i don't know if you can see the pics iv put them on but im not sure how to make them public?


----------



## momentofmadness

bekka1986 said:


> i don't know if you can see the pics iv put them on but im not sure how to make them public?


Haha Is she an invisible beast..lol

Have you got a photobucket account?


----------



## bekka1986

no iv uploaded them onto my profile here i think? can u not just click on my prfile and see them?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Fantastic news :thumbup: Well done to you  If when your posting you scroll down a bit to additional options theres a little grey box that says manage attachments - if you click that you can browse your photos and add some of her . I think - hopefully lol x


----------



## bekka1986

thanks hopefully its worked lol


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Awwww shes gorgeous! Such a big smiley face x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

is it a basket muzzle you have got her?


----------



## bekka1986

yes is that good or bad?


----------



## Karsie

Its good 

please dont be put off by what the rescues have said if you do still decide to go down that line, we were told our boy was dog aggressive, child aggressive, an escape artist and a sheep killer with no training or anything yet we still took him on! He is a GSD and the biggest softest lump in the world and his best friend is my house rabbit!!


----------



## tiddlypup

these specialise in dogs with these types of problems
SHAK - Safe homes and Kindness


----------



## sequeena

Hi there I'm glad you're keeping the lovely girl (I also have a dog aggressive mastiff) but you must not leave her in the position you have her now.

She is dog aggressive, not human aggressive. Trust me I was fearful of my Luna at first but she is so soppy and loving - but when she sees a strange dog that's it.

To be quite honest I'm not sure if I could call yours dog aggressive. If I read your post correctly the lab barked at her which would have provoked her (dogs work differently to us, it's hard to understand why they do what they do).

You really need to get in touch with a behaviourist if you want this to work. A muzzle and putting her in the kitchen will only isolate her from your family which will create a world of problems. Please remember to introduce the muzzle properly otherwise you'll be creating new problems there too.

Good luck, I look forward to reading about your progress


----------



## bekka1986

How should we introduce her to the muzzle? Also I wasn't planning on keeping her in the kitchen all the time just at night because my children get up early in the morning and sometimes they go down at wtch tv (which they manage to do occasionaly without waking me up -very sneaky lol) our dog used to sleep on the sofa and i just didn't want her down there with them by themselves, i will only be using the muzzle when we were are out and also during the day untill i get my confidence back with her when my partner isnt around. 
I have talked to our local behavourial lady and arranged to meet on her field next week where she will bring her dogs and assess ours. she says she wants to find out what "arouses" her and also like as you say to find out if she is "dog aggressive" or if it was a one off.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## PurpleCrow

Just a quick question - how is she able to drink while using the muzzle?


----------



## sequeena

bekka1986 said:


> How should we introduce her to the muzzle? Also I wasn't planning on keeping her in the kitchen all the time just at night because my children get up early in the morning and sometimes they go down at wtch tv (which they manage to do occasionaly without waking me up -very sneaky lol) our dog used to sleep on the sofa and i just didn't want her down there with them by themselves, i will only be using the muzzle when we were are out and also during the day untill i get my confidence back with her when my partner isnt around.
> I have talked to our local behavourial lady and arranged to meet on her field next week where she will bring her dogs and assess ours. she says she wants to find out what "arouses" her and also like as you say to find out if she is "dog aggressive" or if it was a one off.
> Thanks for your advice


That's great! 

I used treats to make her think the muzzle was a good thing. Allow her to just sniff it first, don't force it on her, then place a treat inside and let her get it. You can move it up until she's wearing the muzzle (with plenty of praise) and she's comfortable. It might take a while but it's worth it to avoid big problems 

I hope all goes well with behaviourist!


----------



## sequeena

PurpleCrow said:


> Just a quick question - how is she able to drink while using the muzzle?


Muzzles are not completely restrictive. Dogs can still pant and drink through the muzzle (though it's better to take the muzzle off :lol


----------



## bekka1986

my children are at school monday-friday and they come home at 3.30 then my partner is home t 5pm. so what you have to realise is she won't be wearing the muzzle at night just 7.30-8.30 am and 3.30pm-5.00pm so its not actually that long, she won't be wearing it when its just me and her during the day only when my parner isnt here and the kids are and thats only untill i have my confidence back which im sure seeing the behavioural woman will do.


----------



## PurpleCrow

sequeena said:


> Muzzles are not completely restrictive. Dogs can still pant and drink through the muzzle (though it's better to take the muzzle off :lol


Ahhh, I knew that some muzzle enable dogs to drink, pant and eat but I wasnt sure about basket ones, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## JSR

So glad you've decided to work with her. My bitch was extreamly dog aggressive and with work and attention she's now okay, I'll never trust her completely with other dogs but then again you shouldn't trust any dog 100%! 

Even if it turns out she has to be muzzled while out walking it's not the end of the world and I'm sure you'll cope. You will in time start to trust her with your kids again, I completely understand your worries but despite media attention dog attacks on children are rare and those that happen are usually caused by badly socialised dogs handled by morons. Most of the attacks could easily have been avoided and were the product of dogs and kids being in the wrong situations. Your dog is very lucky to have you. :thumbup:


----------



## ad_1980

Agree with JSR.

Thank you very much for not giving up so quickly on your dog, and i am so happy to hear you are going to work on her 

Also very glad to hear you are going to be working with a behaviourist. Thats good. The behaviourist will assess your dog, and find out a way on how to work on your dog's behaviour towards other dogs and with any luck hopefully you will be able to trust your dog again, with the children and also taking her out etc.

Don't force the muzzle on her as Sequeena has said. I agree with using the treats and stuff 

Good luck and do keep us posted on how your dog is getting on.


----------



## rachel001

Aww I'm so glad that you have decided to keep your dog and work with her. She looks gorgeous in the pictures!


----------



## sailor

Just think of it like this....

The neighbours dog might have been barking a warning at your dog, to tell her to go away and get out of her "territory" ... but your dog was stuck their with its family and most likely felt like she had no other option than to attack... she is a guarding breed after all, and not as likely to back down when a fight is offered or if she feels cornered.

Its like you just walking un announced into your neighbours house and they shout at you "what the hell are you doing, get out my house!!" and you dont know how to get out of the house and they are just stood there shouting... you have no idea whats going to happen next... quick decision fight or flight.

Anyhow, I was quite saddened to read the first post, but relieved as I read further, to see you are going to give her a chance and you are willing to work with her.

She looks very happy amongst her human family and Im sure once you understand how a dog thinks/behaves etc, and also, once you can gain more confidence and trust in her, it will all be worth it and you can all get back to enjoying her as a doting family pet.

You are right to put your children first and I can see how panicked and fearful you must have been after this attack.

But I do believe as mentioned, getting a dog completely banished from the family and put to sleep after one provoked dog fight is OTT and I hope more people are like you and they can allow enough time to pass, so things can calm down and they can re think it all and get specialist help, before they are totally decided on getting a dog put to sleep, as Im sure alot of very loving family dogs are being put to sleep needlessly over small incidents that are just one offs, or can be totally avoided

Anyhow, Im glad you came here before putting her to sleep, and Im glad members were here to reply asap and gave you enough information, for you to re think the situation and gove your lovely girl a second chance

Best of luck with the behaviourist and fingers crossed, it was just a one off and you can learn to understand her doggy behaviours and what sitatuations she can and cant deal with


----------

